# Haunt Energy



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm going to start working as a haunted house actor next month and in October, but I'll also be needing to get up in the morning for school. This leaves me without about 5 hours to sleep on Sunday nights. So, here's my questions:

1. Is it a good idea to take a 5 Hour Energy or other energy drink in the morning after working the haunt on Sunday?

2. Is it a good idea to take a 5 Hour Energy or other energy drink before acting in the haunt for an extra boost?

Energy drinks cost a lot, and I want to know if they're worth it and if they're appropriate.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't waste the money on an energy drink. You'll have adrenaline already going for you on the days when you're working the haunt anyway.

If you're getting enough sleep the rest of the week, the five hours on Sunday night probably won't be an issue. If you really need a little boost on Monday morning, have a cup of tea or coffee - much cheaper


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

energy drinks make most people nuts....but they don't KNOW they are nuts cuz..they are nuts.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

5 hour energy works for me, try it monday morning. The scare rush will get you through a haunt night.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Im not to sure about 5 hour energy, I drank one once and took a 3 hour nap after. but yeah, try it once and see how you like it.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have yet to find an energy drink for me that works. I tried a lot of them and they don't do much. I will use 5 hour energy once in a while but I never drink the whole bottle at once. I stay away from big can energy drinks becuase they are worse for you than soda. Overconsumtion of energy drinks can really screw you up.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Let me embelish my statement earlier. I get between three and five hours of sleep each night (Im trying for more i swear). I dont like coffee so each morning I have a Monster energy Chaos energy drink (16oz) of all of them I think that one is the best because of all the vitamins in it. Im normally up at 5:30 and need a 5hr energy by 11 or so. Then once Im home from haunt work I make masks and costumes and Youtube videos and such at night so on ocassion I have another 5hour energy to push through and finish my project untill 1am or so, then couch to detox for a bit then bed.
The 5hr energy for me dont help with physical tired but they do help with mental accuity resulting from fatigue- Sometimes it sharpens me up enough to think "this is stupid I need to sleep". Because its is B12 as opposed to cafiene or sugar I can sleep if I need to, but it becomes an option as opposed to a necessity.
So it works for me, but I suppose I like everyone am a special case.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> energy drinks make most people nuts....but they don't KNOW they are nuts cuz..they are nuts.


I drink gallons of the stuff, and look at me!!!! I probably pay someones salary at one of those companies. On a more serious note, I'm not qualified to give medical advice, but I can tell you a few things to think about:

1) Energy drinks dehydrate you. Not good when you are working in strenuous conditions

2) They increase blood pressure

3) When you come down off of them on little sleep, you CRASH HARD!!

4) Most importantly, they make you have to pee alot! Not good when you don't have free access to a bathroom

I know from experience that drinking those things on little sleep AND under stress makes you feel like sh..uh..not good. I would say stay away from the energy drinks in that sitiuation. However, they are great when building props!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

and they make your heart beat crazy fast and irregular. No need for them...natural adrenalin will get u thru.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a job that makes me work late hours so when I shift to a day time schedule for family it can be rough. I like 5 hours and sometimes take those. On some of the photo shoots I have done I need one because I will have made it home, taken a 20 minute nap after a 23 hour and 40 minute day and need to do some serious make up work for about 3-5 hours, plus help out with any touch ups and shot ideas...so "make brain worky" is a good thing.

For Halloween the energy I get from scaring blows anything I could ingest away. I don't like relying on an outside source for my alertness but sometimes you gotta take the help. I figure if you scaring people isn't getting your energy up you need a sleep therapist.


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't caution you enough about the potential dangers of excessive consumption of energy drinks. They can really screw with your heart, and put you into a very dangerous rhythm.


----------



## JPGoodspeed (Jul 21, 2011)

I will readily admit to being an avid consumer of energy drinks, especially the 5-hour variety. However, as with any other stimulant, you WILL build up a tolerance to it. It may work for you in the short term, but my recommendation is to take one with you just in case. If you feel the dreaded crash coming on, down one of those bad Larry's and keep on truckin. Just only use them if you need them. It'll keep the cost down and help avoid any potential health risks you may be worried about.

On a side note, these drinks (especially the ones with caffeine) are addicting. Energy drink withdrawal comes in the form of an evil headache that's somewhere between getting clobbered by a brick and the morning after two and a half bottles of Jack Daniels. Just something to look out for.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 18, 2009)

If this is your first go-round working a haunt, I think you'll find that it's completely unnecessary. You'll be physically and, hopefully, mentally engaged and your brain won't get a chance to go into sleep mode.

The day after, you might be a little worn-down and not too enthused for your studies(heck, that described my entire high school experience). I certainly wouldn't fault you for indulging in a little caffeine. 

My advice would be to take only half. At lunch, take stock of how you feel, and decide if you need more. If you're pretty sleepy, tough it out. If you're faceplanting in your food, maybe down the remaining half.

I only use energy drinks on road trips, only when I really feel I can't safely continue without them, and only sparingly even then.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Just don't! Caffenine is pointless and if you have it too much then come off it you feel like crap! Eat a lot of fruit and eat as healthy as possible and try to exercise when you can. It really is the best way and continuously works. You are gonna have off days but don't make things worse with that energy crap. I admit I used to love energy drinks but now I stay far away. Except for an occasional (like every other month) monster for the taste!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Try chocolate! A sugar high is so much better for you than the energy drink route. I use to drink Monster energy drinks every night after work (from 7 am to 7 pm) to get through my treadmill routine, but I developed a bleeding ulcer from excessive use. I wouldn't recommend them...just because. I think you will be on a "haunt high" and won't need it anyway!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I drink caffeine regularly but I've never tried an energy drink. What's in them, if not caffeine or sugar? Personally I run on fumes on Halloween. Pure must-act-now adrenaline.


----------

